# Soggy fried fish



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

When cooking up a fish fry for a group of people I often put them in an ice chest to keep them warm for as much as an hour or two. They come out of skillet nice and crispy. After maybe an hour in the ice chest they remain very warm, but the fish start to get a little soggy from the heat and steam that is generated in the ice chest. This makes for a little bit of soggy bream at easting time.
Does anyone know what can be done to reduce the heat and humidity to keep the fish more crispy. They tend to get a little soggy .


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I put large cookie sheets into my gas grill.

Remove the fish from the fryer and let them drain on a rack for 1 -2 minutes.

Remove from the rack and place on lined cookie sheets. 

I set the temp of the grill at 175 -200 degrees.

Fish WILL dry out a bit after an hour or so, sooooo....

I usually slightly undercook my first 2 batches so that by the end of several batches the first two are "done" and ready to eat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Heat lamp/food warmer, smaller batches.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Every time you put a layer in, cover them w/ paper towels.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT QUESTION!

My GUESS...

I'd think over the cool portion of the grill in a foil pan would work best. Kept warm, but breathing. On the lid while it's closed? if necessary

They'll dry out some, but stay warm and crisp

Jim


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

One thing that I do is after I pull them out of the grease is to let meat/filet drain on some paper towels,grocery bag,etc...for a couple of minutes ....then transfer it to a fresh paper toweled plate.....if it sits on the oily towels it seems to soak the grease back as it cools....If you have to wait awhile to eat it put the plate of fish in a brown grocery bag....
It works for me....good luck with it....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just fried yesterday. Put the leftovers in ziplock bag -- fish layer -- paper towel layer -- repeat. DO NOT seal the bag until the fish is really chilled. I usually don't seal it unless I plan to freeze the fish cooked. (Hey it works for me. Fish sandwiches on the go.)


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

This works for me at a family fish fry or event where large quantities of fish are cooked an need to be warm.....Fry fish,place on a bed of paper towels to drain oil.....,after a few minutes,place fried fish on new bed of paper towels in an alum. pan....slide pan in brown grocery bag..roll up bag end leaving a small opening to breathe ......I have placed in ice chest but the heat/humidity tends to make the fish soggy ...I just leave mine out....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks of all of you for your input. I will certainly be trying some of the techniques for sure. After reading the suggestions it dawned on me the obvious problem is grease and no vent for the heat and steam. Drain or Reduce the grease by blotting on paper towel bed and a slight vent to slowly let of the heat/steam should make a big difference than put the fish un-blotted in ice chest where the heat and steam builds up. I think the heat needs to slowly breath off from the container. 

I have used the ice chest to keep large amounts of steak warm, but with steak I cook them about 3/4th of the way and they continue to cook in the ice chest. Also, there is no grease. This is a big difference that I didn't think about. 

Thanks again guys.


----------

